# Tenure pay



## random1 (Nov 14, 2021)

Read something on reddit about employees that have been with target 4+ years get tenure pay but there wasnt much info on it on that site.  Anyone hear of this and have any info about it?


----------



## jenna (Nov 14, 2021)

Just the thread on Reddit


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 14, 2021)

not at my store.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Nov 14, 2021)

Doubt it, I've got over a decade and been cheated every time... tenure is not valued... period


----------



## DC Diva (Nov 14, 2021)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Doubt it, I've got over a decade and been cheated every time... tenure is not valued... period


Word


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Nov 14, 2021)

It is true.  At my store the base pay for team members was raised 50 cents which was a 3.5% increase.  Since I make more than the new base pay and I've been with Target longer than 4 years, I received 3.5% of my base pay as a permanent raise.  Based on what I've heard from other stores, it sounds like not all stores are doing this.  Not sure why and hopefully I'm wrong.  All veterans deserve this increase.

The increase went into effect November 7th.


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 14, 2021)

My store just got an across the board $1.50 raise so I highly doubt they would add tenure increases as well. I wonder if the tenure increases are for those stores/TMs that didn't get the big ad-hoc raise?


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Nov 14, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> My store just got an across the board $1.50 raise so I highly doubt they would add tenure increases as well. I wonder if the tenure increases are for those stores/TMs that didn't get the big ad-hoc raise?


$1.50 raise for everyone is very generous.  My raise was about half that.  It was also just for team members.  Team Leads received nothing.


----------



## Rarejem (Nov 14, 2021)

Nothing more on my last paycheck other than additional disappointment after reading this thread.


----------



## jenna (Nov 14, 2021)

I need to remember to print my pay stubs


----------



## SigningLady (Nov 14, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> Nothing more on my last paycheck other than additional disappointment after reading this thread.



Same. 😕


----------



## random1 (Nov 14, 2021)

If it started on nov 7 then you wouldnt see it on this past paycheck.  It would be on the next payday if it is real but sounds too good to be true


----------



## SigningLady (Nov 15, 2021)

random1 said:


> If it started on nov 7 then you wouldnt see it on this past paycheck.  It would be on the next payday if it is real but sounds too good to be true



Nothing shows on WorkDay either.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 15, 2021)

I think the op is talking pay raises that happened in certain areas due to staffing issues.








						Locality-specific pay increases
					

Our suburban Target near Seattle just bumped the minimum pay to $17.50 hourly.  Our store faces enormous difficulty recruiting currently particularly as many stores are hiring, and Amazon in particular is scooping up new hires. What are others seeing in their stores?




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Nov 15, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> Nothing shows on WorkDay either.


Mine is on Workday.


----------



## Anelmi (Nov 15, 2021)

^^ did your store get the ad-hoc raise though?


----------



## openmarket (Nov 15, 2021)

Only raise we got at our store was the annual increase, 1%, 3% and 5%. Most got 3% for a whopping 30 cents!


----------



## kainswor9170 (Nov 24, 2021)

OldSchoolVet said:


> It is true.  At my store the base pay for team members was raised 50 cents which was a 3.5% increase.  Since I make more than the new base pay and I've been with Target longer than 4 years, I received 3.5% of my base pay as a permanent raise.  Based on what I've heard from other stores, it sounds like not all stores are doing this.  Not sure why and hopefully I'm wrong.  All veterans deserve this increase.
> 
> The increase went into effect November 7th.


I looked at my paystub and despite being with the company over 10 years my pay rate is the same. So I don't think this tenure raise is happening at all stores. Either that or it's slowly being rolled out to all stores and it's not happening in our district yet.


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Nov 25, 2021)

kainswor9170 said:


> I looked at my paystub and despite being with the company over 10 years my pay rate is the same. So I don't think this tenure raise is happening at all stores. Either that or it's slowly being rolled out to all stores and it's not happening in our





kainswor9170 said:


> I looked at my paystub and despite being with the company over 10 years my pay rate is the same. So I don't think this tenure raise is happening at all stores. Either that or it's slowly being rolled out to all stores and it's not happening in our district yet.


I only got it because my store raised the starting wage.  I guess all that complaining about how unfair it was to the veterans paid off.


----------



## jackandcat (Nov 25, 2021)

No tenure pay offered at our store that I'm aware of.  As mentioned in another thread, our region's stores bumped the starting wage to $17.50.

It's possible that peak performers who bring the pay issue up with management might conceivably negotiate a pay boost, particularly if management is concerned about losing yet another successful TM to better pay somewhere else.  Normally, my impression is that Target avoids negotiating pay raises with existing TMs but these are unusual times for staffing.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 28, 2021)

Certain stores in this area got pay bumps bases on retention.


----------

